
Show HN: Yipgo – stripped down workflow manager - philjackson
https://yipgo.com
======
oldnorthstate
Please review the content on your homepage.

The typos ("trail" instead of "trial") and awkward grammar/missing words
("make Yipgo provides amazing value") do not instill confidence in the quality
of your product.

Doing the little, easy things right - like writing good basic copy - says a
lot about the work you're doing.

~~~
philjackson
Ouch, that's very shoddy - you're right. Thanks I'll correct those and get
some help reading the copy!

------
ialexpw
What will the pricing be once it's out of beta? Looks like something I would
find handy, depending on what the cost is looking like :-)

~~~
philjackson
I expect the most basic package - 10 users in an organisation, as many teams
as you like will be $10 a month. That tier won't be a money maker but a good
way for small companies to get on without breaking the bank.

